# Mein Webserver: ein Mysterium ?



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

Hallo,
bitte um Mithilfe zur Aufklärung eines
logischen und mathematischen Undings!
1. Tatort:
Webserver im Moment ist IIS (FTP+HTTP) auf Win-2000 Server.

Für die feste IP sorgt DynDNS.org mit DynDNS-Updater v.1.3.0.140
von Nord Vision und beides läuft.

2. Tatbestand wenn ich Online bin:
Funktioniert *IMMER* unter Win98 mit Firefox.08 und IE.6  
Geht *EINMAL* am Tag unter XP.pro mit den selben Browsern.
Geht *NIE* unter SuSe 8.1 + 6.1 mit Firefox.08 und Konquerer.

Gleiche Resultate mit Apache v.1.3 + 2.0.48 und Xiami
auf SuSe 8.1 + 6.1, Win2k-Server und XP.pro.
Funktioniert alles im LAN

3. Täter: Unbekannt

4. Sachbearbeiter: Ich, und hoffentlich Tutorials.de

Unter diesen Links sollte es immer klappen, doch leider...?,
Erster und Zweiter 
Alle nicht Win98-Benutzer bitte ich um ein Feedback.
Danke 

PS zwischen 0:00 und 8:30 ist der Server Offline


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. April 2004)

Windows XP - Internet Explorer 6 SP1

Ich sehe eine Blaue seite mit nem kleinem Tresor
Und auf dem FTP seh ich Linux und Windows downloads.
Also ich vermute mal das es funktioniert bei mir 

Greetinx Andy


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

@ Andy
hi,
danke für deine  Antwort.
Habe es gerade nochmal mit XP + IE 6 SP 1 probiert  
es hat sich nichts geändert. :sad:


----------



## ByteDigger (12. April 2004)

SuSE 9.0

Ich seh die Seite auch, sowohl Link eis als auch Link zwei...

Zum Apache kann ich nur sagen, dass ich meinen selber auch nicht aufrufen kann über DynDNS!


----------



## JohannesR (12. April 2004)

Mmh, das kann doch nicht mit dem Betriebssystem oder dem Browser zusammenhängen, was sagen denn die Access- und Errorlogfiles?


----------



## gothic ghost (12. April 2004)

*Frohes Ostertutorial*

@ ByteDigger
Danke für die Antwort und ein Tipp für deinen Server: 
wechsle DynDNS.org die sind völlig überlastet.(Xitami)

@ Johannes Röttger
Access- und Errorlogfiles? Auf den Punkt gebracht:
Domäne/Server konnte nicht gefunden werden, aber Andere konnten es.
Das es nicht an den Betriebssytemen, Browsern liegen konnte
war auch meine Überzeugung und ist es auch wieder.
Aber es war so geballt und nicht mehr nach_vollziehbar
das meine Überzeugung bröckelte da es mit
Win98 immer geklappt hat und mit den Anderen nicht.
Aber
dank des Osterhasen und dem sonnigen Wetter ist
das Trafficaufkommen geringer als in den letzten Tagen.
Denn bis heute Mittag 13:00 ging es mit allen Varianten ohne Probleme,
ich habe seit drei Tagen nichts mehr verändert.
Jetzt geht mal wieder nichts mehr, auch mit Win98 nicht.
Zum " falschen Zeitpunkt am falschen Ort " ist mein vorläufiges Resümee.
Sollte es doch noch andere Ursachen haben melde ich mich wieder,
und erstmal vielen Dank für eure Anteilnahme.
MfG
gothic ghost

PS jetzt gehts mal wieder    ;-)


----------



## finzer (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> Funktioniert alles im LAN


Was meinst du damit?

Meinst du das die verschiedenen Rechner auf denen der Webserver und die PC's von denen du auf diesen zugreiffen alle in einem Netzwerk sind oder meinst du das die Zugriffe vom Netzwerk aus auf deinen webserver alle funktionieren?

Ich könnte mir nämlich vorstellen das du innerhalb des Netzwerkes nicht auf den Webserver kommst. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mal mit nem FTP.

Gruss Finzer


----------

